# Bobby????



## Kazzy (May 28, 2008)

Has anyone talked to him in the past few days? I haven't heard back from him.


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

i havent seen him in a while either. i sent him a myspace message but never got anything back. hes probably busy with the tegs


----------



## Kazzy (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, I sent him an email with no response. I'll give him a few more days...then I'll worry. lol


----------



## DZLife (May 28, 2008)

I believe I talked to him not more than two days ago....no, more like 3 or 4 (not on the phone, on tegutalk.) I may be mistaken, though.

I hope he hasn't been kidnapped by the monkeybats....


----------



## Kazzy (May 28, 2008)

No!! Not the moneybats!!! Dangit...now we have to go rescue him...AGAIN. TEGU KEEPERS, UNITE!


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

crap, here we go again. ill get the van... :evil:


----------



## Kazzy (May 28, 2008)

Sheesh...why does he ALWAYS let himself get kidnapped?


----------



## rule6660 (May 28, 2008)

With our powers combined we are captin TEGU!!!!!!!!!

But n e way ill let u guys go n get Bobby n ill get the Tegus!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Kazzy (May 28, 2008)

Haha...think what you want *sneaks off with tegus* muhahahaha!


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

rule6660 said:


> With our powers combined we are captin TEGU!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But n e way ill let u guys go n get Bobby n ill get the Tegus!!!!! :twisted:



you are the evil monkeybat leader!!


----------



## rule6660 (May 28, 2008)

Well yea! wait i mean no i would never :lol: :twisted: lol


----------



## Kazzy (May 28, 2008)

We've caught you! ATTACK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lexi (May 28, 2008)

lol *shakes head* :shhe


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

tail whip of furry!! crap i just droped my tail... now i have to wait for it regrow...


----------



## Kazzy (May 28, 2008)

Lexi...are you working with rule?!?!?


----------



## Kazzy (May 28, 2008)

uses magic tegu powers to regrow hoosier's tail. We shall conquer them!


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

YAY MY TAIL IS BACK!!! awww man but its solid black. ohwell the fight must continue!!


----------



## Kazzy (May 28, 2008)

We shall call you Black Tail...lol! 
wow...we are losers....


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

lol kicka$$! we are arnt we... lol


----------



## Kazzy (May 28, 2008)

very much so, but it makes us..well, us!
back to the fight...CHARGE!


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

Very true. lol
ill puff up and intimidate them! :twisted:


----------



## Kazzy (May 28, 2008)

Yes...we will scare them away.


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

rule: r u scared yet?? lol


----------



## Kazzy (May 28, 2008)

lol yeah??? are ya, are ya, are ya?


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

i think we scared him away!!


----------



## Kazzy (May 28, 2008)

WE ARE TRIUMPHANT!


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

well i guess but that was uneventful. lol


----------



## Kazzy (May 28, 2008)

very much so...attack again for no reason?


----------



## Lexi (May 28, 2008)

lol hahahaha i cant stop laughing for reading this, its amazing!


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

Kazzy said:


> very much so...attack again for no reason?



OR they are invisable!! attack the invisable monkeybats!! attack in all directions!!


----------



## VARNYARD (May 28, 2008)

hoosier said:


> Kazzy said:
> 
> 
> > very much so...attack again for no reason?
> ...



Now you guys know I do not allow personal attacks!! :lol: 

As for Bobby, I think he has been busy, and this is the very bust season for him. Full time job, just over 80 tegus, and a three year old son.


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

hey we saved him from the monkeybats!! YAY!!


----------



## Harveysherps (May 28, 2008)

Monkey Bat leader Stomps the do do out of Capt. Tegu.


----------



## Harveysherps (May 28, 2008)

Dang this was already over with. LOL


----------



## Lexi (May 28, 2008)

sorry harvy you where to late lol


----------



## Harveysherps (May 28, 2008)

Yeah that looked stupid didn't it. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## AB^ (May 28, 2008)

I found a Bobby, but I dont think it's the right one


----------



## Kazzy (May 28, 2008)

We saved Bobby! And some weird fat kid! Yay!! ??? lol


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

its cuz me and Kazzy rock!! :roon


----------



## PuffDragon (May 28, 2008)

AB^ said:


> I found a Bobby, but I dont think it's the right one


 
Your right, it wasn't the right Bobby. However, I was able to find that skirby pirate!!!! YARRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## Kazzy (May 28, 2008)

Why yes....yes we do!!!


----------



## ZEKE (May 28, 2008)

wow this was the most pointless 3 pages i have ever read. although what AB posted was awesome!


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

but you know it was funny. lol :lol:


----------



## Mike (May 29, 2008)

Wow, what a great forum. :lol:


----------



## Kazzy (May 29, 2008)

lol Yup! This forum is a blast. We can mess around and have fun being goofy, and talk serious about reptiles. I love it!


----------



## hoosier (May 29, 2008)

Kazzy: i think we just offically became the forum clowns. lol


----------



## Kazzy (May 29, 2008)

I think so, but that's cool. We have titles! YAY!


----------



## hoosier (May 29, 2008)

but i thought mine was black tail?? lol
our new title should go underneath our avatars where honored member is. lol :jes


----------



## Kazzy (May 29, 2008)

I think so too...Hey Bobby??? Wanna do that??? lol


----------



## VARNYARD (May 29, 2008)

Kazzy said:


> lol Yup! This forum is a blast. We can mess around and have fun being goofy, and talk serious about reptiles. I love it!



Yea but whos the one getting ribbed? :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hoosier (May 29, 2008)

PLEASE BOBBY? ino


----------



## Kazzy (May 29, 2008)

lol!!! I love this place.


----------



## hoosier (May 29, 2008)

lol me too. no where eles can you have 4 pages about sving someone from the evil monkeybats. lol


----------



## Kazzy (May 29, 2008)

No where...lol!


----------



## DZLife (May 29, 2008)

Wow, 4 pages in one day. AND I STARTED THE MONKEYBATS!!!!


----------



## Kazzy (May 29, 2008)

Look what you started...lol


----------



## hoosier (May 29, 2008)

tisk tisk DZ. tisk tisk lol


----------



## DZLife (May 30, 2008)

whaaaaaat? *says in whiny voice*
I LIEK teh monkeybats.....although, I wasn't a monkeybat in the sixth grade play; I was a talking tree XD


----------



## Mvskokee (May 30, 2008)

im glad i did not read all this


----------



## hoosier (May 30, 2008)

you have to love randomness. lol


----------



## Mike (May 30, 2008)

Who needs reptiles when you can have monkeybats.


----------

